
Food costs: 'When four bars of chocolate are £1, you end up on junk' - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2012/nov/18/family-finance-tax-credits-lost
======
Evbn
Summary: junk food is more appealing than healthy food, ignoring the fact that
it isn't filling so isn't actualy cheaper; and dad is addicted to sports
television, so they buy Sky TV instead of fruit.

Does frozen fruit and vegetables not exist in the UK?

